# When dog barking solves your neighbor problem...



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

...you've got problems. 

It seems that we now live next a family of unemployed white trash heathens... 
Our original neighbor was a very quiet, single, well educated architect who kept to himself for the two years he's lived next to us... until recently. It appears he's acquired an 'insta-family' consisting of at least 3 kids we've counted now, a wife and some ancillary adults. 
This morning they've done nothing but yell at each other, on their cell phones and passers by and driving my dogs nuts!! Normally when I'm working, the house is dead silent so I've been able to hear every argument with the kids, with their school (explains why the kids aren't in school) and their friends!
So after about 5 hours of not being able to answer my work line due to the barking, I'd had enough. 
I let the dogs out on our rooftop terrace which neigborinos share a wall with, and let the barking ensue! The dogs received about 5 minutes of uncensored verbal abuse (nice to meet ya, neighbors!), then they went inside and sealed up their house. We're now down to muffled door slamming. 
Who _are_ these people?!?!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nothing as bad as that here thankfully.! But our neighbours are a nightmare when it comes to shutting doors, They seem to slam them at all hours of the day and night, that sets Nero off growling and barking under his breath. They also put out their rubbish bins at around two oclock in the morning.! There gate is the squeakiest gate there ever could be. My oh says one night he is just going to go out there and oil it. Wish he bloody would.!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

This is all very new to Jax... I don't think he knew we even HAD a neighbor on that side and on the other side, they're very considerate and understand the concept of the "indoor voice" 
Up till this place I've lived in neighborhoods where I shouldn't be surprised about this type of thing, but when we picked this place, we purposely paid extra to "keep the riff raff out" so I think I'm extra irritated lol


----------



## ALDuke (May 15, 2011)

Release the hounds!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Or the hounds with bees in their mouth?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just be careful not that a neighbor war starts. People can be mean. I hope they will come to their senses and realize that they are not the only ones listening to their loud conversations...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax's Mom said:


> ...you've got problems.
> 
> It seems that we now live next a family of unemployed white trash heathens...
> Our original neighbor was a very quiet, single, well educated architect who kept to himself for the two years he's lived next to us... until recently. It appears he's acquired an 'insta-family' consisting of at least 3 kids we've counted now, a wife and some ancillary adults.
> ...


Let's see what brand of people this post offends.

Unemployed people for sure. 
White people.
Probably black people too -- because you had to qualify that they were white so you probably think otherwise people would expect them to be black.
Heathens -- I am guessing anyone who is not enlightened to your brand of religion.
Married with children
Homeschoolers
Merged families
Anyone not well-educated/professional
Latinos -- or is there some other people you fused with neighbor to ridicule. 

Why don't you teach your dogs a command to Quiet? 
People with kids are going to make noise. Sorry, that is the way it is. If you cannot buy the property, if it is not for sale, maybe you need to buy an island somewhere, that you and your dogs will not be bothered by neighbors.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And PALeeeze don't move next to me. I come home at 1AM, have dinner, then take care of the dogs and they make a LOT of noise for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

You sure don't want to move next to me either. With my 3 kids, add to this my 2 dogs that my hubby let's out at 4 am to relieve themselves before he goes to work, and Brutus who frequently finds the need to bark his head off at that hour. We do call him in when he does this, but even so it has occurred for a minute or two by that time.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

oh come on people. I am sure that Jax's Mom didn't mean to offend anyone of you. 

We all know that "white trash" is out there and they have nothing to do with your guys. And some neighbors are simply loud and obnoxious and have no manners or common sense because they want to be loud and obnoxious without common sense and manners. 

Normal family noise is something we can all live with, playing kids is normal too and the occasionally barking dog too but there are neighbors out there that you can't stand, that are constantly loud, dirty, obnoxious, rude and constantly seek a fight...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Well judging by the obscene phone conversations with their school which could be overheard from out of their house, and into mine, these are no ordinary "homeschooled" children (I dont think homeschooling in legal in Canada under 16)... they (at least two of them) have been suspended from school... So no schooling is going on, that's not why they're home.
My bf came home this evening and didn't know if we should call the police cuz it sounds like people are being beaten over there. 
I don't mind regular noises that kids make, being happy and playing games but this crap is like what you see on COPS. 
...and what kind of person just tosses cigarette butts out the windows of someone's home she just moved into?... Cuz I can't help but notice butts gathering on the front sidewalk...
I don't subscribe to a religion, I don't care what religion they might be (I doubt it's anything) but it would be nice if I didn't have a summer of obsceneties being shouted into my open windows to look forward to.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she said "white trash heathens". i'm pro black and i'm not offended
in the lease. Selzer don't speak for the OP. you don't know
what she thinks.



selzer said:


> Probably black people too -- because you had to qualify that they were white so you probably think otherwise people would expect them to be black.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Living in a building, I feel your pain. From couples constantly screaming at eachother, to kids playing soccer in the hallway(not just passing through, kicking the ball. I mean actually playing soccer in the hallway) to people letting their dogs releive themselves inside the building and not cleaning it up, etc etc...neighbors suck. 

There are cheap houses out in dundalk apparently. A bunch of people are leaving the cities and moving to the middle of nowhere. Orangeville is growing quickly. I don't know about you, but I'm getting the heck out of dodge!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> she said "white trash heathens". i'm pro black and i'm not offended
> in the lease. Selzer don't speak for the OP. you don't know
> what she thinks.


yeah, i am white and married to a black and I don't feel offended in any kind of way either. Even though some black chick called me white trash for stealing a black man that could have been married to a black woman if it wasn't for me...yeah...rrrright. My husband was never interested in black women to begin with LOL :help:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup. We've already decided if we ever move, it's gonna be up there somewhere. 
Their prices are kinda getting out of hand though, for $600,000 you can either get a subdivision house or 10 acres. I'd rather have the 10 acres... I don't particularly care what the house looks like... Too bad banks won't mortgage a trailer.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Yup. We've already decided if we ever move, it's gonna be up there somewhere.
> Their prices are kinda getting out of hand though, for $600,000 you can either get a subdivision house or 10 acres. I'd rather have the 10 acres... I don't particularly care what the house looks like... Too bad banks won't mortgage a trailer.


600 000 for just a subdivision? That is out of control and plain out crazy. I hope they have at least golden water cranes and door handles. Seriously... :help:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel your pain as well, I used to live next door to some whitetrash slobs as well, when they weren't drunk on their ass playing loud music at 11:00 pm in the middle of the week when most people are sleeping for actual jobs the next day, the were working on their off road hot rods and motorcycles revving the engines late at night right next to my corrals causing my horses to go ape**** , I tried asking them to go on the other side as nicely as I could, but they were dicks, one night they set off a bottle rocket and it landed on the roof of my neighbors horse stall, the horse panicked and went over the fencing and tore his left side up, including his face, he almost lost his eye, I called the police and they arrested them, but the damage was done, I bought my own place up here in the high desert with two and a half acres between all parcels, the only neighbor I can even see is across the street , and they are wonderful people and we have become very close friends, he keeps an eye on my place while I am at work, he even has the keys to my place and does odd jobs for me, he's a retired police officer and living alone up here, I feel safe. I love I can blare my radio at 4:30 in the morning while 
doing my barn chores and no one is bothered , and my dog can bark all they want without bothering anyone but me. 


dogs can bark their heads off to their hearts content.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> 600 000 for just a subdivision? That is out of control and plain out crazy. I hope they have at least golden water cranes and door handles. Seriously... :help:


Well "Toronto's smallest house" (if you google it, it's really cute) sold recently for over $200,000 so that tells you how mental people are over houses here. You can spend over $1 million for complete crap in the city.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> I feel your pain as well, I used to live next door to some whitetrash slobs as well, when they weren't drunk on their ass playing loud music at 11:00 pm in the middle of the week when most people are sleeping for actual jobs the nexy day, the were working on their off road hot rods and motorcycles revving the engines late at night right next to my corrals causing my horses to go ape**** , I tried asking them to go on the other side as nicely as I could, but they were dicks, one night they set off a bottle rocket and it landed on the roof of my neighbors horses stall, the horse panicked and went over the fencing and tore his left side up, including his face, he almost lost his eye, I called the police and they arrested them, but the damage was done, I bought my own place up here in the high desert with only two and a half acres between all parcels, the only neighbor I can even see is across the street , and they are dear wonderful people and we have become very close friends, he keeps an eye on my place while I am at work, he even has the keys to my place and does odd jobs for me, he's a retired police officer and living alone up here, I feel safe. I love I can blare my radio at 4:30 in the
> morning while doing my barn chores and no one is bothered , a d my
> dogs can bark their heads off to their hearts content.


:wub: what I'd give to live in the desert. That second part sounds so nice


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> 600 000 for just a subdivision? That is out of control and plain out crazy. I hope they have at least golden water cranes and door handles. Seriously... :help:


Don't move here.
A two bedroom condo goes for about 500K depending on the neighborhood. Before the housing market crash...um 80 year old houses with no concrete foundation and wiring circa 1920 were going for 750K



Hence I live in a noisy neighborhood.
On the good side my dog will hear regular neighborhood noise go out, sniff...look around and not bark.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

see, see, here's the problem, you stole him. i knew
we aren't the only ones who steal. ROTFL.



Mrs.K said:


> yeah, i am white and married to a black and I don't feel offended in any kind of way either. Even though some black chick called me
> 
> >>>>white trash for stealing a black man <<<<
> 
> that could have been married to a black woman if it wasn't for me...yeah...rrrright. My husband was never interested in black women to begin with LOL :help:


----------



## ALDuke (May 15, 2011)

Trash is trash, maybe it's time to lets the cops take it out for you. I'd start documenting things and if there is illegal stuff going on (probably will be at some point, it not already) start calling. Nothing is more irritating than people not respecting others. Just because they own a house next to yours doesn't mean they can crap all over your lawn (metaphoricaly speaking). "Killing with kindness" just won't work with this type of family. They will just walk all over you.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Buy them an air conditioner for the window. They will keep the house closed up all summer in the heat and you wont have to listen to them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Buy an air conditioner for your own window, mind your own business, and if you witness something illegal, call the police. 

People are ALLOWED to make noise in the daytime. 

White Trash is every bit as offensive/racist as the N-word. It does not matter what color you are -- it is lumping people together by their race, class, and behavior. Black people use the N-word -- that does not make it ok. Usually it says as much about those using these terms as the people described. 

We all would like to be able to make as much noise as we like, and leave our windows wide open, and hear only the birds singing and bees buzzing and the breeze in the leaves of the trees. 

But then we have to live in the world, and sometimes we and ours are on the noise-making side, and sometimes someone else is.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Dear god Selzer can ANYONE post anymore without you jumping down their throat? Seriously, since you didnt want non-christians posting in YOUR thread I move that you shouldnt post here, since all you are doing is sprouting PC poo. Its is true. Trash is trash, and mentioning the colour of that trash, especially if you ARE the same colour is not a issue. Had OP come here and started sprouting truely racist comments it would be.
Go title a dog or something. I'd think you'd have BETTER things to do than come here and be nasty over nothing.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"a family of unemployed white trash heathens"

No Job! = Bad? A lot of folks are bad today, I guess?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"My bf came home this evening..... "

"Living in sin" = Terrible! Heh! Heh!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Deathmetal said:


> Dear god Selzer can ANYONE post anymore without you jumping down their throat? Seriously, since you didnt want non-christians posting in YOUR thread I move that you shouldnt post here, since all you are doing is sprouting PC poo. Its is true. Trash is trash, and mentioning the colour of that trash, especially if you ARE the same colour is not a issue. Had OP come here and started sprouting truely racist comments it would be.
> Go title a dog or something. I'd think you'd have BETTER things to do than come here and be nasty over nothing.


I guess not. 

At least I did not call the non-christians names.

So if the people were black, would it be ok to call them "black trash" or would that be racist?

Actually, I am keeping a shop open and there are currently no customers. So, no, I do not have anything better to do at the present moment than come on here and be nasty over nothing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> "a family of unemployed white trash heathens"
> 
> No Job! = Bad? A lot of folks are bad today, I guess?


I am.:wild:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

White trash is not anything like the n word. The n word groups an enormous group of people and categorizes them as all being bad. White trash singles out white people that act trashy. The white families that are classy don't feel offended. White people that work hard dont feel offended. Honestly, the white trash themselves are probably so drunk or High on drugs that they
Don't have the sense to feel offended. That is why they are called white trash... Because they don't work an spend there money on drugs etc. This doesn't mean everyone without a job is white trash... Just certain people without jobs that act certain ways.

Let's get back on topic and stop attack the op.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Jax, oh I feel you.. we have a neighbor around here who is probably a 55+yo adult woman, if she is not on some hardcore drugs I will eat Trey (my rabbit). She has kids at her house all day and night partying, by kids I mean 15-25yo punks who go there simply to burn out their cars, run their mouths, harass the neighbors (literally), get drunk and high and make jackasses of themselves... This woman is SO nosy, she went to court against myself and another neighbor on the defendant's side - JUST to cause problems, pretending to be a witness and lying to make us out to be liars.. 

There is nothing to be done, and I wouldn't put the dogs out to harass them - at least without being supervised. I wouldn't put it past anyone to throw a hunk of hamburger with rat poison mixed in other on your side just to shut the dogs up.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> I guess not.
> 
> At least I did not call the non-christians names.
> 
> ...


150 demarits. I am really not interested in views about racist comments from people who are not heathens. Sorry if that offends, but if you do not believe in free speech, how could you EVER believe that OP is not commiting some horrid act. I am only looking for answers on this from a sane perspective. Mostly a discussion between people on whether or not there is anything like terrible neighbors, who may be examples of white trash. I am looking for the argument for it, from other sane people.


----------



## Jake71 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello Police, yea i think there is a domestic situation next door... it's really loud they are yelling at each other and it sounds like they are throwing things.... ok, thank you.

click


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Didn't we already have this argument on another thread? 

Move on!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

When will this earth ever see the day when every kind of race will just get along with one another..? I am not a racist in any way shape or form. I love to see other people's cultures.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry I had to add the popcorn.....Lol....opcorn: Can't believe nobody did it sooner...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I was ten and under we lived in Cleveland across from a child molester who had a sixteen year old pregnant girl friend living with him. 

We would hear them fighting. He would hit and punch her. He would chase her around the house outside and we saw him hit her with a ball bat. We would stand out on the porch and watch, hoping he would not kill her if there were witnesses. It was Thursday night at the fights, Friday night at the fights, Saturday night at the fights. 

The lady next door, Miss Jessie, would call over and say she has called the police. He did not care. 

It would take the cops 4 hours to get there. We timed it. By that time they would be sitting watching tv. The cops never did anything. They probably thought Miss Jessie was a busy body. They never walked across the street and asked anything of us. 

Now I really don't want to hear what I should have done, I was ten and under and grew up in that scene -- it was normal. Kids were seriously abused on our street, we were taught, even threatened to keep our mouthes shut. 

Also, my mom had a girlfriend who was taken out of her home and put in foster care. She was abused over and over again in foster care. I think that is why we were always taught to mind our own business. 

I would not call the police on neighbors unless I was certain that someone was in danger and laws were being broken. 

Neighbors can be good or bad, but if you do something, they can actually retaliate. Dog owners have to be that much more careful to keep their neighbors ok with them. You really do not have to do ANYTHING for them to put you into a world of hurt.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

selzer said:


> White Trash is every bit as offensive/racist as the N-word.



WRONG. WRONG. WRONG. There is NO other word that is as offensive or has the same meaning as the N-word. At no time in history has the the words "White Trash" been spray painted on something while a human being was lynched from a tree. At NO time have people arrived at a house belonging to other people considered to be "white trash", dressed in hooded white robes and screamed that word out while they burned the house to the ground and then left a cross burning on the front lawn. At no time in history have people been called "white trash" and then forced to ride in the back of the bus, not allowed to vote, forced to go to separate schools, not allowed to eat in certain restaurants, not allowed to drink from a water fountain or not allowed to even go to the same hospital. The list of examples could go on and on.

For you to even SUGGEST that those words have the same meaning considering the history behind the N-word and the hate, blood and tears that it holds IS offensive and I DO NOT ever get offended by words. That is honestly the only word that will set me off. To me, words are just that, words. But the N-word, is not a word. It stands alone as a symbol of hatred and dehumanization. To compare the two shows an ignorance on your part and a true lack of understanding of the history of our country.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> When will this earth ever see the day when every kind of race will just get along with one another..? I am not a racist in any way shape or form. I love to see other people's cultures.


You'd enjoy Toronto  (its actually one of the places the Underground Railroad _lead_ to) We've been named by UNESCO as the most culturally diverse city on the planet. 5.5 million people and white people are a minority, so unless you point out that someone is white while telling a story, it's usually assumed that they're not.
I think racism is a lot less prevalent here than in other parts of the world so when one refers to the color of someone's skin, it is actually an adjective, not racism. Russel Peters had a really funny episode on the subject (he's from here)... I think if everybody shared his attitude, the world would have a lot less unnecessary conflict.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

codmaster said:


> "My bf came home this evening..... "
> 
> "Living in sin" = Terrible! Heh! Heh!


Yes but _my_ living in sin can't be heard from my closed windows into the neighbor's also closed window-ed house!
I never claimed I was better than them, just that I was annoyed by them :rofl:
...my living in sin also never barfed on their doorstep... (which they did mine early this morning).


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Yes but _my_ living in sin can't be heard from my closed windows into the neighbor's also closed window-ed house!
> I never claimed I was better than them, just that I was annoyed by them :rofl:
> ...my living in sin also never barfed on their doorstep... (which they did mine early this morning).



HAHAHA! If you REALLY wanted to, your "living in sin" COULD be heard by them!! That would give them something to listen to at night!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

One person's sin is another's pleasure (or at least what they choose to be).

Did seem to criticize "what" they were not what they "did". I.E. "unemployed" and "poor" and "white" and "trash???".

Folks might not have much choice for some of these but folks would have much more control over their actions and choice of life style.

Or so at least it seems to me. But it is just a thought.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ick!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> ... Russel Peters had a really funny episode on the subject (he's from here)... I think if everybody shared his attitude, the world would have a lot less unnecessary conflict.


*ahem* He's from _Brampton_. We don't have much to be proud about, but we do have him!

...


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Jax's Mom said:


> ...my living in sin also never barfed on their doorstep... (which they did mine early this morning).


This is when you get the garden hose out and push it onto their doorstep, preferably while they watch.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> ...my living in sin also never barfed on their doorstep... (which they did mine early this morning).


Get your pooper scooper and bring it back with a note saying:
"Dear neighbor, you seemed to have lost some of your innards, I'm returning them as you may need them back.
I'm happy to see that you've gotten so thoughtful as to think that I may want to participate in your weight loss program but unfortunately I must decline your polite offer.
Enclosed is your gift with the most sincere thanks of thinking of us

Have a pleasant forever,
your neighbor."


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

:rofl: those are both perfect... If I didn't have such a fear of people barf I may have considered such a thing.
Instead I had to go from the back, get the pressure washer, and blast it away from a 15 foot distance with my eyes closed and hoodie tightened around my face like Kenny from South Park lest any of it ricochet back in my direction. 
I'm just gonna use the back door until I forget what was out there... I didn't need that door anyway 
Understand that living in such close proximity to your neighbors doesn't really lend itself to a lot of privacy, and sharing walls and doorsteps, you need to be able to tolerate others... Our other neighbors' well behaved kids will blow bubbles which sometimes land in our food if we're eating outside or draw all over the place with sidewalk chalk, which I don't mind because they're amusing themselves with normal kid things but chucking lit cigarette butts out their window onto public sidewalks and swearing at each other at the top of one's lungs is slightly inconsiderate to one's neighbors.


----------



## ALDuke (May 15, 2011)

Glad to hear you haven't resorted to a bag of flaming dog poo on the doorstep with a doorbell ring.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this is how it is in my neighborhood except
for a passing car. there's someone in the neighborhood
that sits outside and plays a recorder. it sounds like
a flute but with a middle Eastern tone. it sounds great.
they play it all times of the day. i really like it early morning
and in the evening. all of the neighbors like it.



selzer said:


> and leave our windows wide open, and hear only the birds singing and bees buzzing and the breeze in the leaves of the trees.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we use do that when we were kids as a prank. :laugh:



ALDuke said:


> Glad to hear you haven't resorted to a bag of flaming dog poo on the doorstep with a doorbell ring.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

ALDuke said:


> Glad to hear you haven't resorted to a bag of flaming dog poo on the doorstep with a doorbell ring.


I've learned that it's best not to start pi**ing contests with people who have more free time and family members than we do 
I keep all of my comments and opinions of our neighbors to myself (and then take it to the Internet lol) because I don't like watching my back or my dogs' backs around our own home.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I can fully sympathize with you in dealing with nasty neighbor's. Last September a college grad bought the new house my landlord built next door. The house is a 5 bedroom so the kid rented rooms out to his buddies. Then the parties began. They are a bunch of obnoxious little preppies that seem to think the neighborhood enjoys their drunken antics. They parked in front of my house instead of their own, blocked my mailbox after they knocked it down 4 times and I moved it on my own because my landlord didn't bother to help. They put a hot tub in the back yard and now that summer is here I am sure the parties are about to light up again. Halloween was the worst of all so far. They antagonize my dogs by standing at the {wire} fence and sing off key as loud as they can. They have dropped food over my fence. Their trash sits in the driveway where the whole neighborhood can see. 

I contacted the college and the police on several occasions and after awhile they settled down. I have finally had a few months of peace. I have been almost dreading the weather improving cause I would like to have my windows open on a cool evening and their noise is unbearable. Low and behold, there are 2 neighbors on the next block, their houses back up to my property and they also like to blast the music loudly. A 4th neighbor has a teen boy that has loud speaker rattling tunes blasting once in awhile. The other day all 4 houses were playing their music loud and all 4 were listening to something different. Ugghh!!! No wonder I ended up with a major migraine yesterday! 

I hope you can find a way to get these people to calm down. Odds are unlikely, but one thing you can probably look forward to is that they probably won't be there too long. When I was white trailer trash in my youth, I moved every 6 months or so. Hopefully these people will do the same and your sanity will be restored.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Bad neighbors can really interfere with the enjoyment of your own property.

I must admit I have the sad image now burned onto my brain of a neighborhood standing on their front porch watching a man chase a 16 year old girl with a baseball bat.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I can sympathize on your neighbor situation. We live in pretty close proximity to other houses because we're in an HOA (I HATE IT!) gated community. We live on a dead end with a lake to our left, a house close on our right and another house directly across from us. 
Recently, our neighbors (the ones across from us) have taken a liking to sitting outside on their patio and talking on the phone the entire day. Now, this is pretty much normal behavior for some people; they don't want to talk loudly on the phone inside the house or want a private convo... that's fine. But these people will literally turn their chairs and STARE at us while we are outside. WTF?

Recently, BF was outside working out (we have a gym in the garage) and the neighbor literally pulled out a lawn chair, placed it on the sidewalk in front of our drive way, and STARED at my BF while he was in the garage. Their kids also do the same thing whenever we are in the garage. I get it, we have really cool recumbent trikes in the garage, but really? Staring is just rude, and blatantly staring is even ruder. I (try to) understand that they are a from a different culture, but staring at people is usually unnerving in American culture. Especially since most people even have a space bubble that they don't like strangers to cross. I can't wait till they move.

In the apartment I used to live in our neighbors would also blast loud music ALL night long. I had the misfortune to get an apartment where my bedroom wall connected with the neighbors living room wall. The base would transfer through the wall and it sounded like earthquakes. I had to get up at 6 am to get to work, but these people did not care. After a while, I actually did call the police a times. They would turn it off, but it was basically at weekly problem.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Let's see what brand of people this post offends.
> 
> Unemployed people for sure.
> White people.
> ...


I'll chime in on this one 

I'm white, have kids (2) and a 11 months old German Shepherd. We are lucky enough to live in a single family home so no shared walls but the last thing that I want to hear when i'm in my home working or relaxing (I work from home) is someone's dog barking non stop or kids screaming in the yard.

I understand why the OP is so upset as I lived in townhouses and apartments and always had noisy, inconsiderate neighbors. I don't take offense to anything she posted.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Betty said:


> Bad neighbors can really interfere with the enjoyment of your own property.
> 
> I must admit I have the sad image now burned onto my brain of a neighborhood standing on their front porch watching a man chase a 16 year old girl with a baseball bat.


But who could do anything? The old lady called the cops. We were kids, we couldn't take on a man who was thirty something. And there is a reason police come in groups for domestic violence calls, or take their time getting there. I think more cops are injured in domestic violence calls than any other. 

I think the ninth district where we was had one officer on duty, but it really did not matter, it usually took several hours for the police to arrive. And nothing ever came out of it. Nowadays, they have to take someone in, in some ways I think that is good.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Nowadays, they have to take someone in, in some ways I think that is good.
> __________________


Sometimes they just run them both in....Shortens the social services aspect of the whole he said, she said issue.

HOAs have now been ruined for me by The X Files. They had an episode where if you deveated from the HOA rules this strange monster emerged from the lawn and ate you.

Hm...may the OP needs a LawnMonster....


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

wow! That was a wild rough ride!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Deathmetal said:


> There are cheap houses out in dundalk apparently.



No, not Dundalk, even the people in the cemeteries don't want to be there! :rofl:

I had bad neighbors several years ago, we bought a place and didn't know the person who owned the place next door was a realtor who rented his hose to low-income people who couldn't find housing on their own - the municipality footed the rent. It was awful. I was so happy the day we finally moved, we made it just over a year before we flipped out of that place. These people were trash, he was on a disability, yet I'm not sure the nature of his disability as I watched him crawl under his truck without a creeper and drop a transmission with his son assisting and the son looked like he scraped the bottom of the gene pool. Our home after that was great, we loved it and I tried my darndest to get it in the divorce - problem was we could both carry the house on our own and I left it.

I'm down in Paris now, housing prices are great, high 200's - 300's for move-in ready, (not a big home, mine is around 1500 sq ft on 2 levels and my lot is maybe 50x100) or if you are willing to do some work, you can buy for less. Dh drives into Stony Creek daily, takes him about 45 minutes. I mean we're about an hour and a quarter from Toronto airport, but Hamilton offers international and it's a $30 cab ride away!
I keep Oz quiet, not for the neighbours, but because I don't like him barking *L* but 2 doors down they have a beagle who barks all day and most of the night and nobody really cares, heck apparently they didn't mow their lawn until a week ago and nobody cared. It's nothing to see a quad or dirt bike rolling down the street, downtown is a 20 minute walk away, great little shops, we have 1 grocery store and it's about a 20 minute walk away. The best part, yeah the houses are so close if you fart on your deck the neighbours will hear it  the neighbours are all great, friendly, dog people for the most part, everyone cares about their homes and each other's homes. I bought so few containers and plants this year because it was a big share-fest, someone needs hostas, so-and-so has them, someone needs this, so-and-so has that.

Whether you work from home, commute or work in town, good neighbours and the peaceful enjoyment of your property are so important! Nobody wants to live somewhere they are uncomfortable.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Whao! Thanks Ozzymama  Paris seems really nice from your description. Definantly will check it out, need to find a small town to hunker down in for awhile. City is too loud for me :help:


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Not to hi-jack Jax's Mom's thread too much LOL, but Paris is wonderful, dh was working at the refinery in Mississauga after we had closed, but not moved in yet (he went on a project to Ottawa the weekend we moved, I did it alone, 6 days before my due date LOL, fortunately the baby ended up being 8 days late) anyways he was making it there in just a little over an hour, but don't forget your transponder if you are commuting to TO, $30 for one freakin trip! 
He likes after work - projects mostly in Toronto, his drive home is his wind-down and then he's home to relax, watch the grass grow, mow it like every three days - it drives me nuts, 'cause I thought I was anal about the lawn...... Lots for families, fish frys, the fairgrounds has something every weekend, last weekend was the Springtime Festival - it was amazing, dining has everything from pub grub to 5 star and it's a short trip to a city for anything else you might need


----------

